# List of all GOM platforms w/ coordinates



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a link (thanks sealark!) to a spreadsheet that has all the platforms in the gulf along with their coordinates & water depths. You will need to know the block name and number in order to look up the platform i.e. to find the Main Pass 255A platform, search for Area: MP and Block: 255. You can use the attached map to find the names of the areas. Hope this helps a few of y'all out.

http://members.cox.net/sealark/platforms.xls


----------

